# Neck Size



## MsRosie

I am wondering what size collar an adult male V would wear? Could some of you with males chime in on what size your boy wears? I found a beautiful leather collar on sale that I would like to buy for when my boy is all grown up. I recently heard back from the breeder that my lil guy was just born (will make an official post once breeder sends pics!) and I'm sure the collar will be gone by the the time he is old enough to wear it so I was hoping you all could lend a hand.


----------



## MsRosie

I suppose I should add that there are two sizes: 13"-15" and 15"-17"


----------



## einspänner

Go with the 15-17" I have a female Wirehaired Vizsla that is about the same size as a male Vizsla. She's on either the 15 or 16" hole on her collar at a 1 yr old.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt

Unless the collar changes shape right next to the last hole, new holes can be added easily. I.e., the collar can be shortened. So, get the long one & shorten it if necessary.

Bob


----------



## MsRosie

Thanks for the input. Einspanner: do you think 17" will be big enough then? Bob: unfortunately it tapers at the buckle so I don't know how much room I would have to punch another hole. It might be possible to sneak a "half size" one in there though


----------



## R E McCraith

PIKE @ 60# wears a 16in collar - I like a collar that fits and has as little as possible of the tag end showing - just 1 less thing to get tangled in the field


----------



## Canadian Expy

Our boy is 63 lbs right now and wears a 16" collar


----------



## tknafox2

Mr. Ferguson is 11 mo. his is 17 and he has two holes to grow he is 58 lbs. I expect him to max out the collar, and be over 60 lbs when he is over 1 yr. 
you should be fine with the max 17!

Wow!! must be some special collar to invest this early!! Please post a photo!!


----------



## CrazyCash

Hmm - Cash weighs 63 lbs and he wears a 20" collar! I never thought his neck was exceptionally large, but now I'm realizing it's on the large size. I wonder if it's because Cash uses his head / chin to pull himself up on things?


----------



## marathonman

Our boy Jasper is 60 pounds and his neck is ~16.5 inches. I ended up getting a nice leather collar at 18". There's the extra hanging out which makes me wish I would have gone for the 16". He's only 19 months old so maybe his neck size will increase. I'd suggest looking around at various hunting dog supply websites and see what's out there. You may find out that a couple places have something similar so you may not need to rush.


----------



## dextersmom

Dexter is almost a year and just about 55 pounds. He's very tall though, almost 26" and quite skinny. He was just fitted for a new leather collar and measured 17" then.

(I should add that everyone that sees him - and knows V's - says he is a BIG vizsla.)


----------

